# Need a friend



## jeffco (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi,

We are hoping to find someone who would be willing to help us out with some detailed information about living in Portugal and costs. We would prefer to speak to someone directly as we would be willing to share some private information which we do not want viewed in a public forum.

Kind regards,

Jeffco


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Jeff,
You have a pm.


----------



## jeffco (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi Silvers,

Thanks for the reply, I can't get to my pm's!! they don't appear as an option.

Is there any other way we can swap details?

Many thanks, Jeff


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Click my username and then click public profile. It will then allow you to send me a pm.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

email adress deleted.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Did you get my email?


----------

